# 2013/14 Cross Rigs: Post em up!



## Erik_A

With CX Worlds next weekend (watch it live here: Live Streaming Video – 2013 Cyclocross World Championships from Louisville, Kentucky | Cyclocross Magazine – Cyclocross News, Races, Bikes, Photos, Videos ) it that time of year to think about what you will change on your bike for next season.

What do you guys have planned? For me it is pretty boring, keep the same bike but build a few sets of (rim brake) tubular wheels.


----------



## davemess

For me that time of year is in August. And even then I'm a grad. student so I'll be riding the same bikes I have for the last 6 years. If I can convince my wife I might try got a set of metal rim tubulars so I can use them on my single speed. Old Empella Bonfire and a single speed-converted KHS mountain bike (though I did put some nice new neon green bar tape on this bike last season!).


----------



## xjbaylor

In the process of building my geared bike, but I will definitely be racing my Traitor SSCX.


----------



## musgravecycles

mine is a pile of tubes on the garage floor still...


----------



## Erik_A

well done - post pictures of the process.



musgravecycles said:


> mine is a pile of tubes on the garage floor still...


----------



## karyg

Here is my new bike. It is a Fuji 1.1 with all Ultegra 10 sp. Right now I have my Sun/Ringle Black Flag wheels on it. It weighs 20.5 as pictured.
View attachment 275163


----------



## gregnash

karyg said:


> Here is my new bike. It is a Fuji 1.1 with all Ultegra 10 sp. Right now I have my Sun/Ringle Black Flag wheels on it. It weighs 20.5 as pictured.
> View attachment 275163


Dude that looks sexy with the gold Black Flag rims!!


----------



## mike5734

gregnash said:


> Dude that looks sexy with the gold Black Flag rims!!


I agree!


----------



## mudrock

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/alexmurdock/8431778950/" title="DSC04411 by alexmurdock, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8375/8431778950_445f5633bd.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSC04411"></a>
Same as last year, but I want to paint it. Tired of black carbon.


----------



## alias33

how does the fuji 1.1 aluminum ride? I noticed you are running shimano and not the spec'ed sram, did you buy it as just a frameset?


----------



## karyg

Yes, I just got the frameset. I've only got 4 rides on it so far. Two on the road and two on trails. While it is definitely stiffer than my old Rossin SL tubed steel road bike, I don't think it feels harsh on the road or off. so far I am happy with it.


----------



## onrhodes

Not a great shot....Will do more later.


----------



## RStoR

*Belgium Mud Mafia*

Decided I needed a taller head tube so I purchased a pair of 56cm Ridley X-Fire disc framesets. Waiting to see what brake and wheel options debut this Spring.

Frame: 1296g (includes r. der. hanger)
Fork: 518g (uncut)
Headset: 136g (FSA 1-1/8" x 1.5")


----------



## cs1

mudrock said:


> Same as last year, but I want to paint it. Tired of black carbon.


Paint it to match the bar tape.


----------



## mudrock

cs1 said:


> Paint it to match the bar tape.


I alternate between pink and black. I'm afraid to commit to one color. Thinking of giving it to a local artist.


----------



## ridefast84

sweet bikes!!!


----------



## zank

musgravecycles said:


> mine is a pile of tubes on the garage floor still...


Ha ha. I feel ya. I'm hoping to get some tubing next month from Mickey for mine.


----------



## rmp

Scored this 2001 Poprad off Craigslist last week and threw whatever I had laying around on it:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmplum/8497818797/" title="Untitled by rmplum, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8380/8497818797_8c0d7e3a95_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## Erik_A

Nice, the Poprad is a sweet bike. I have the disc version and love it as an all purpose bike as well as a "B" pit bike for CX. I actually sold my MTB gear (2 front suspension bikes) because the Poprad is also great as a MTB with wider tires.



rmp said:


> Scored this 2001 Poprad off Craigslist last week and threw whatever I had laying around on it:


----------



## rmp

Erik_A said:


> Nice, the Poprad is a sweet bike. I have the disc version and love it as an all purpose bike as well as a "B" pit bike for CX. I actually sold my MTB gear (2 front suspension bikes) because the Poprad is also great as a MTB with wider tires.


I haven't checked tire clearance yet - how much have you been able to squeeze in there? Obviously lots with the 32mm Speedmaxes shown. Looking forward to doing just about everything on it. Training rides, some racing, some light trails, etc.


----------



## Erik_A

It is not huge like a Surly Cross-Check or "monstercross" bike - but you should be able to fit tires between 38-42 in there depending on the actual size of that tire. (ie some 42's are really 38's with a caliper). I have a Kona front fork on mine so - it is a bit different than stock. If you can fit a larger front tire than the rear, I would go for it - think of it as "front-suspension". The front does a different job than the rear anyway.



rmp said:


> I haven't checked tire clearance yet - how much have you been able to squeeze in there? Obviously lots with the 32mm Speedmaxes shown. Looking forward to doing just about everything on it. Training rides, some racing, some light trails, etc.


----------



## peeguu

definitely some nice looking ones..., hope to get one for myself soon!


----------



## dozerdog

*Hakki Disc*

View attachment 276443


My ride after a visit to Kettle Cycles.


----------



## Erik_A

I attached some pics of my newly built up '08 Poprad Disc, in full gravel grinder mode. 

Just the frame was stock. Here is the menagerie of franken-parts that I am currently running:


Kona Project 2 Rigid Fork 
Tower of spacers to get the bars to saddle height
Shimano 105 brifters
Shimano 105 standard triple crankset 53/39/30
Shimano Tiagra Triple Front Derailleur
Shimano SLX RD-M662 Rear Derailleur
Avid BB-7 Road disc brakes
SRAM PG-990 11-34 9-Speed Cassette
Salsa Woodchipper bars
Kenda REDLINE Kross Supreme Tires 700 X 35C
Velocity A23 rims w/ SRAM 9.0 Disc hubs

I love the True Temper OX Platinum frame, it rides so nicely for a clyde like me (6'-4" & 220 lbs). The overall build is not lightweight (mainly due the front fork and wheelset), although I haven't weighed it; just know it is pounds heavier than my Cannondale CAAD9 cyclocross bike. But this is the most fun bike I have for gravel, general urban riding, and light singletrack. It also makes for a cyclocross "pit" bike for the few races that I do per year.


----------



## Britishbane

zank said:


> Ha ha. I feel ya. I'm hoping to get some tubing next month from Mickey for mine.


Zank, are you building an aluminum frame for yourself?!?!


----------



## Mr Pink57

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1359040/" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0434_zps6a476f9b.jpg"/></a>
Here is how it kind of stands now, still working out a few other pieces. The fork is a Nashbar cross fork (Winwood) and will take a 47c Smart Sam without fenders, I can not get my "1.9" RK in that fork though. This is more for gravel then singletrack these days, and I just got the Cowbell 3 today (literally just finished taping it).

Makeshift parts spec
54cm Vassago Fisticuff
Hope Pro 2 hubs on Jalco X320 rims (poo rims)
Sram Apex Compact 52/34
Shimano XT Cassette 11-32
Shimano XTR m960 RD
Shimano LX fd
Time ATAC XS/Alums
King cages
CC S3 Headset
Tiagra 9 speed shifters
Nashbar Carbon Cyclocross fork
Salsa Skewers
Salsa Cowbell 3 bar
Panaracer Pasela 35c
Avid BB7_Roads

The saddle will be replaced, am looking for a Brooks B17 probably in the mandarin color hopefully.

Got a lot of gravel to cover this year and this had taken most of it on the Pasela's no less. Am looking for a nice set of clinchers for the cross season.


----------



## OHroadie

Finally got her built up. I need to trim the steer tube and seat mast just a touch, but other than that. I'll be racing on it this coming weekend.


----------



## OnTheRivet

bump for new bikes


----------



## beaker

Can we sticky this thread and finally cut the 2010/2011 thread loose?


----------



## cujarrett

I picked up my 2014 Specialized Crux Expert Red this week. 









More pictures and my initial thoughts can be found on my blog here:
New Bike Day! 2014 Specialized CruX Expert Red Disc | Cycles In Life


----------



## 196nautique

I love that new Crux. Wish I could justify buying one. Can't wait to hear more about it.


----------



## LetsGoOutside

Deleter since I can't figure out the new photo uploading software. I will return!


----------



## RaptorTC

Fuji Cross 1.3.


----------



## Kram

Same as it ever was; BMC CX1. I'm going 2x10 this year and black bar tape instead of white. And daz it.


----------



## cyclophiliac

Geekhouse is showing off one of their team bikes - Cross Season Cometh | geekhouse


----------



## sslos

*Cannondale XTJ*

Here's my "new" bike for this season. It's a NOS Cannondale XTJ frameset. Started life as a complete, but when it didn't sell it was stripped and parts were sold off of it. 
The frame's been hanging from the rafters of the shop where I work ever since.
It's built with a BEER Components EBB, new 105 cranks, take-off bin TRP Euro-X brakes, and wheels and some Cane Creek levers I swiped off of my old CX bike.

Los


----------



## PTJ

Anxiously awaiting the crux. The one I ordered is supposed to be in this week. I sold my road bike to afford this one + an extra set of wheels. Planning to put put some 28's on for road and go tubeless CX for gravel roads and racing.








This one is 10speed rival but still has the hydraulic disc brakes. Kinda of glad I got the 10spd since I have a few cassettes and other parts lying around if needed.


----------



## Erik_A

Your Cannondale XTJ looks sweet. My main CX bike is a Cannondale CAAD9 (with an ALAN carbon fork). I Love the feel of that frame for cross!



sslos said:


> Here's my "new" bike for this season. It's a NOS Cannondale XTJ frameset. Started life as a complete, but when it didn't sell it was stripped and parts were sold off of it.
> The frame's been hanging from the rafters of the shop where I work ever since.
> It's built with a BEER Components EBB, new 105 cranks, take-off bin TRP Euro-X brakes, and wheels and some Cane Creek levers I swiped off of my old CX bike.
> 
> Los


----------



## jct78

this thing is waiting for parts and should be up and rolling in a few weeks.









build will be easton cockpit, easton ea90 XD wheels, king bits, ultegra 11spd, cx70 cranks, TRP Hy/Rd brakes. can't wait!!


----------



## mudrock

Love that Caletti. Be sure to post pics when it's built.


----------



## Reparto

My IF. It has a few years on it but still going strong.


----------



## jct78

Reparto said:


> View attachment 285930
> 
> My IF. It has a few years on it but still going strong.


excellent. ti right? i have an older deluxe sitting in my garage. love IF.


----------



## Reparto

It is actually steel. Weighs about 18 lbs with tubulars on it. Great bike


----------



## Tachycardic

Level Prestige Cross
Fillet-brazed Kaisei 019 tubing and fork
Shimano 105 (V-brakes are R573)
Mavic Crossride (because I'm short)
She's currently got 1.25" slicks on for the road
18 pounds of pure joy as shown


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

. . .


----------



## Mosovich

Updated Zukas...


----------



## guiltyverdict

Heres my new rig that I just picked up.


----------



## PTJ

Love it. Stock wheels were crazy heavy. 32 spoke iron cross wheels and tubeless tires took 1lb 14oz off.


----------



## Erik_A

Mosovich - that Zukas is sweet - will you race it? what will the build look like?



Mosovich said:


> Updated Zukas...


----------



## Mosovich

Yeah, it'll have Ksyrium tubulars black, with shimano ultegra..


----------



## dankilling

*My Honey*

Honey Cycles 'Cross is Boss' HUP team edition paint. Rides like a dream. Love my Honey!


----------



## BluesDawg

Here is my Crux. Started as a 2014 Crux Elite EVO Rival Disc. I swapped out the original front and rear derailleurs and crank with 10 speed Red. The heavy stock wheels were changed to Stan's Iron Cross running Clement MSO 40mm tubeless. Love it!


----------



## Mosovich

Benny, your attachment didn't stick..


----------



## lonefrontranger

My husband and I bought a matching pair of these. It is the best riding bike I've ever owned, and I haven't been on my road bike once in the month or so I've had it. The Roval Carbon tubulars we got in the stock spec remove about a pound and a half, and they weren't heavy bikes to begin with. The SRAM Hydro-R brakes are an absolute game changer.

Bottle cage and bag removed for racing this weekend, and the spacer stack and cables have also been cut down since this photo was taken. I also like that Specialized thought of absolutely everything on these builds, including a little bag full of clear head tube stickers to avoid cable rub and some "blind mount" inserts for the bottle cage bosses so that when you remove the cages, the frame is absolutely smooth.


----------



## krisdrum

dankilling said:


> Honey Cycles 'Cross is Boss' HUP team edition paint. Rides like a dream. Love my Honey!


YES! More please. That is a killer looking bike. Any idea on weight as built? Details on build? (looks like Force, mini-v's, and Stan's 340s or 400s)


----------



## OnTheRivet

Same bike as last year just did a garage re-paint to freshen it up.


----------



## toddre

Looks great 
Thinking about doing that myself. Any tips?


----------



## OnTheRivet

toddre said:


> Looks great
> Thinking about doing that myself. Any tips?


Sure. I prefer lacquer spray cans as they dry quickly and the finish is more durable than Enamel. It's tough to find Lacquer at you local store so look online at marine supply places, I like DupliColor. The more time you spend on prep the better the paint work. Shoot just enough color coat to get a nice even finish then use lots of clear.


----------



## toddre

OnTheRivet said:


> Sure. I prefer lacquer spray cans as they dry quickly and the finish is more durable than Enamel. It's tough to find Lacquer at you local store so look online at marine supply places, I like DupliColor. The more time you spend on prep the better the paint work. Shoot just enough color coat to get a nice even finish then use lots of clear.


Thanks. How's it holding up?


----------



## jmchapple

how did you remove old paint? what is frame made of?


----------



## dankilling

Thanks! I haven't weighed it, but would guess around 18 in full race dress. Build is force, FSA K-force crankset, King/Alpha 400 wheels, TRP mini'v, Thomson post, Ritchey classic bars, King headset and BB.


----------



## mtnbikefj

I just switched my Salsa Las Cruses to flat bars for this year. I just used pieces from my parts bin. Sadly I gave up a full 105 groupo for 1x9 (no front shifter) Sram X-5/7/9 parts. First training series race was successful! Better braking and feel!


----------



## Andy STi

Looking forward to a good year!


----------



## toddre

Andy STi said:


> Looking forward to a good year


What's that second bike? Both look cool


----------



## mnyquist4

My 2011 Lynskey with a few recent upgrades. Set up is primarily for gravel roads.


----------



## TT Max

Here is My Mad Black MonsterCross.....
https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff53/X7Bucko/005_zps602fa891.jpg


----------



## weiwentg

A 52cm Gunnar Crosshairs hanging upside down. Just kidding - how do I edit the picture orientation??

The Crosshairs is an all-purpose CX bike with a long top tube. I am just able to get my shoulder through the triangle for a traditional shoulder carry. The frame has fender and rack mounts. It handles like a stage race road bike, so it isn't the best bike for outright cyclocross racing. But it would be great for gravel roads, and I can't imagine it keeping you off the podium unless you were in a Cat 3 or higher race. I am running the stock steel fork for durability. At one time I was eager to play the lightweight game, but really we would be talking about spending a bunch of money to save about 3 lbs off the entire bike. Although I'm a smaller rider, I have been lifting a lot at work, so it really is immaterial in a cross race at the amateur level.

Dislikes about the frame are that the paint will chip if you so much as look at it wrong. Additionally, as with many smaller CX frames, there wasn't enough drop from the bar to the top of the head tube to let me run cantilever brakes with my setup. I had to run a riser stem, which left me looking like a tourist. I switched to the mini Vs to get a better position.

I have 2005 10s Campy Centaur shifters and a rear derailer, Tektro CX8.4 mini brakes (I believe), a TA Carmina square taper crankset with 36/46 rings, and Velocity A23s laced to Record 10s hubs.

The Velocity rims are good but not great. The quality has not been the best and yet the price is creeping up. Next time I would just pay the small premium for Archetypes or Pacenti SL23 rims. Nonetheless, they're perfectly fine rims.

The mini-V brakes are good and cheap but lack modulation. There isn't really anything to be done about that. Side note: if running 9s Shimano, any Campy or any SRAM (iirc) lever, use brakes with 85mm arms or thereabouts. If running 10s or later Shimano, use 90mm arms (e.g. Tektro CX 9).

I do have a set of SL23 wheels that I have been thinking of running tubeless with this bike. The rims are certainly a very tight fit for my clincher tires, and they should convert most clincher CX tires to tubeless without much problem. However, I have been hearing too many reports of people burping their tires, which is a disqualifier for me. I have one teammate who lost 15 psi yesterday just riding over a root. But perhaps the SL23s would work better in this application?

The Carmina is a very nice crankset. You can get 110 or 130mm spiders, and in fact Power2max now makes a Carmina spider (not that I particularly need one). I got this because there aren't as many 135mm CX chainring options for a Campy crank, and because I wanted a reliable square taper interface. But yes, it was a bit spendy.

Just finished my second race this year on the bike. I had flipped the stem relative to last year and changed to the Carmina crankset. Overall, very pleased with the current setup. If I wanted to change the frame, I would probably look for something like a Specialized Crux, and otherwise I would just get a nice set of alloy tubulars. But the bike in its current incarnation served me quite well on Charm City's numerous hairpins.


----------



## jmchapple

you wouldn't make a good gunnar salesman but I still like the bike. I am riding one as well and feel like it handles fine. I will try to post soon.


----------



## daethon

On order and should arrive in about a month or so. Will be swapping the crank for hollow gram Si, SRAM Red Hydro Disc brakes/brifters, the handlebars with 3T Ergosum, and the seatpost and head with 3T team.

I'm excited, it's replacing my beaten up 2010 SuperX Hi-Mod Rival. I'm much happier with the look of this one, and for my type of riding I really need the disc brakes. Can't wait to beat the crap out of this bike too!


----------



## jct78

Here's my Caletti team bike for the season. Amazing ride. Awaiting an Easton fork. I like the Enve though.


----------



## Corndog

Shot of the new rig almost built. Finished it off with a Problem Solvers E46 EBB and DA7800 crank for my SS race bike. Finished the build Friday night, raced it Saturday morning 

Rides great, but the seat mast is a PITA.


----------



## cxwrench

Crockett...


----------



## ejprez

Dang!!! been waiting forever for that color to come in my size 


cxwrench said:


> Crockett...


----------



## RaptorTC

I absolutely love that color scheme on the Crockett.


----------



## dutchgenius

Sorry to photobomb the bike thread - but I wanted one of my girl in action (my first CX race)

2014 Specialized Crux E5 Disc Frameset in Gloss Starburst
Full SRAM Force
Avid BB7 S Disc Brakes
Thomson Seatpost and Stem
Specialized Compact Ergo Handlebars (I think... there were super cheap, but work)
Specialized Phenom Expert Saddle
Specialized Terra Pro Tires
Wheels - HED Belgium Disc, White Industries Hubs (M16/CX-11), Sapim CX-Ray Spokes
Shimano XT Pedals

Rides like a Tarmac in Mud


----------



## wvucyclist

*Quiring*

I got this just past cross season last year, which was my own fault for ordering it just before cross season. It's KVA stainless built by Scott Quiring and can fit 45c tires so it's up for anything.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

Nothing about this bike is 2013 or 2014, except that I built it in 2013. It's a 2012 Giant TCX with Dura Ace 7800, including the wheels. Needs a proper CX crankset though. Other than that, built this one on the cheap. Loving it so far.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/appraisernerd/10110305686/" title="IMG_6269 by Appraisernerd, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2873/10110305686_11970472c6.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="IMG_6269"></a>


----------



## GasX

Freshly built custom steel SSCX. Have yet to give it a proper shakedown, but its pretty light (`18lbs) and fits perfect...
View attachment 287461

View attachment 287462

View attachment 287463


----------



## zion rasta

*2013 Specialized Crux Expert Disc 56cm*

Wheels: Stans Arch 29 / Chris King Iso disc hubs

Stem: Ritchey carbon Matrix 110mm

Cassette: Ultegra 11-28

Handlebar: Ritchey evo curve (80mm reach / 130mm drop)

Seatpost: Thomson Elite setback

Saddle: Fizik Arione cx

Shifters/derailleurs: SRAM Force

Whole bike: 17.5 lbs

Comming soon: Mavic SLR 29 wheelset and Praxis Chainrings

Rider specs: 168lbs / 6'1"


----------



## Corndog

Quick shots of one of the wife's CX bikes that we revamped this season.

Updates include Ultegra di2, Thomson KFC bar, Syntace F109 stem, and a SRAM Red CX cassette. The internal Di2 battery showed up at the shop today, so I will get that installed soon. 16.45lbs as pictured, should be a touch lighter with the internal setup. Our wheels with Clement tires are a bit lighter as well, but aren't as nice as the FMBs.

She loves the updates so far. Might have to switch the other bikes over for her. Oh, and yes... I know the crank is mismatched for now. That will be fixed soon enough, but with three CX bikes sporting Campy... Sometimes you have to use existing parts


----------



## Vikz250

Swap the parts from my Giant defy3 when i got the Bianchi Axis last monday, here is my 1st CX bike..

All shimano 105 groupset except the brakes, mavic open pro wheelset, all steel frame from BIANCHI..


----------



## dbnm

Here's my 2006 Lemond Poprad with lots of upgrades.

Now at 19.2 pounds


----------



## Josh8




----------



## jmchapple

how do you like it? thinking of getting the canti version.


----------



## JMM

How are you liking it so far? I thought about going with the 2014 Ultegra one. Does it handle well off road? How is it on the road? 



guiltyverdict said:


> Heres my new rig that I just picked up.
> 
> View attachment 286067


----------



## Missbaksel

My new focus mares ax 1.0 with chinese carbon wheels and trp eurox brakes.


----------



## Cimos

My first post here, my first CX bike, photos taken today after its virgin ride:















PlanetX Uncle John frame, parts from my old roadie (Shimano 105, Ritchey/Scott components, Jayco wheels), Tektro RX5 mini-V and Continental Cyclocross Speed tyres.

Fell in love with cyclocross instantly.


----------



## Swerny

*My new 2014 Giant TCX SLR 2*

Just picked this up, will be used mainly as a commuter, also for wet road rides, gravel, and point to point MTB races. 

Size M/L. 

I switched out the tires to Vittoria Randonneur Cross Pro tires in 32c for commuting. 

Black bar tape and saddle. 

It has tabs for front and rear mudguards and racks, discs etc. 

Like it so far, have about 100 KM on it.


----------



## Unoveloce

*My 2014 Major Jake*

It's a size 61cm. The bike sits dead on 18lbs. as pictures. Full carbon frame and fork. I swapped the seatpost and stem for Thomson Masterpiece and X2. Full Gore housing all the way around. Swapped my Rotor crank and rings off last year's Major Jake. The wheels pictures are Chris King R45's laced up to Light-Bicycle 38mm deep/23mm wide tubulars via 28h/2x Sapim Lasers. The funny nubs on the down tube and seat tube are the Vincero magnetic bottle holders so I can carry bottles during the week and in warm up and then not have to unbolt cages come race time. I'm really liking the disc brakes. Now it just needs to get good and muddy and I'll be set.


----------



## cujarrett

I have an update with pictures, thoughts, and weights on my 2014 Specialized Crux over on blog. Take a look!

www.CyclesInLife.com


----------



## cujarrett

[double post edit]


----------



## Corndog

Ultegra CX crankset and internal battery installed:


----------



## Matthewp

Sorry for the poor picture.

Here the race bike I built up 2 weeks ago. I've raced it twice so far. It a bailey bikes disc frame, with mostly rival parts pulled from my old bike, BB7 brakes, and Chinese eBay Carbon tubulars. The frame is very smooth, it was everything I was hoping for. I find it much gentler on my back than my old aluminum frame. It seems easier to guide around the course because it's not no busy bucking on every imperfection (but that could all be mental). The change from avid 4's to BB7 was also pleasant in terms of power and feel but I wished I'd gone for compression-less housing as there is some squish before the power comes on. The wheels have done great so far, they are 24 spoke, 38mm deep with 23mm rims and novatec hubs (~1550g). I've shod them with some clement mxp's I was using before that I really like. The whole things weight in at almost exactly 18lbs due to the mix of heavy components and light frame and wheels. I'm very happy with it so far.

Matthew


----------



## Love Commander

Built up for '13 with mostly '12 parts.


----------

